# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Future bodybuilders

## johncalvin

With today's advancement in drugs and in knowledge bodybuilders are bigger than ever. But do you think that one day guys like ronnie and jay will only be par in the Olympia scene

----------


## redz

Who knows what advances in science will happen but it is safe to assume the limit will always be pushed, by how much? who really knows.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

This sport may become irrelevant. Gene therapy will make it easier to put on muscle, maybe to the point that anyone that wants to look like a freak can do it. It could become as easy for a woman that doesn't work out to take part in a bikini contest...no real prep necessary. But, maybe my hopes are this high for gene therapy because I am getting old and want them to come up with a fountain of youth before I look like crap.  :Smilie:

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

maybe look at LESUKOV! hes on 22 granted he is short
not sure if i spelled his last name right

----------


## Swifto

> maybe look at LESUKOV! hes on 22 granted he is short
> not sure if i spelled his last name right


If he continues to gain and hasnt burn the wick at both ends in regards to AAS use, he'll be a f*cking monster.

----------


## Hazard

> If he continues to gain and hasnt burn the wick at both ends in regards to AAS use, he'll be a f*cking monster.


agreed! ^^^^^

I'm not so sure that we're going to push our bodies much past what Ronnie showed us..... I mean..... We may come up with ways to get bigger without having to work as hard..... shortcuts per se. I don't think we're goin to see guys on stage at 5'10" 350lbs and 3%bf. The human body can only take so much before something gives..... unless we find ways for our hearts to cope with the massive weight..... we probably wont see another boom in bodybuilding. 

Then again there's the X-factor..... thats the guy who takes some new technology to the extreme and will be fine with being the "freak" for a couple years before he dies.....

~Haz~

----------


## Public Enemy

For me, its hard imagining any bodybuilders bigger than Ronnie. But if there is, shouldn't be a pleasant sight, at least for me. 

I think, in the future, they will most likely make more effective drugs in gaining Muscle. Maybe drugs that don't require you to work out at all?? Gee that would really suck... then any douche can get that physique which he doesn't deserve. But I doubt they will come up with that, and even if they could, they wouldn't most likely due to business.

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

science is always advancing who knows what comic book shit will become reality

----------


## j.daddy

The sport is already changing. You see a lot of judges looking for that symetrical longer physique.

----------


## abner

Body builders make lot efforts to maintain their body as fit . To compete others they exercised hardly to grow and propagate their muscles for ring competitions.
Provo personal trainer

----------


## FireGuy

^^ Will someone please translate for me.

----------


## MBMETC

He said , i suffer from mush mouth and i should not post in an open forum...jk op

----------


## SaintInASinnersEyes

Guys listen when they are able to give you gene therapy they can just give you the genes to be able to EASILY put on muscle or just give you genes that will simply build muscle without you having to do anything

it's not that far away I'm pretty sure in my lifetime steroids are going to be a thing of the past and it's all going to be about gene therapy maybe there won't be any reason to lift weights anymore although I think I still would for fun lol

----------


## bigbossofdariver

with myostatin i believe there will be much bigger bodybuilders. and even if they never figure that out, humans are getting bigger as they evolve.

----------


## japson

Body builders is so nice to see...I have my muscle but not so big not like the muscles of those body builders which is so big...Body builders do and exercise everyday they go to the gym just to maintain there big muscles and they really like ring competitions.

----------


## oscarjones

Gene therapy is really complex. There are so many reactions that each gene is responsible for. If they do in fact find a way to alter our genetics, who's to say something horrible won't come along with the easily gained muscle? The heart is a muscle you know. What's to prevent the gene therapy from exploding our hearts?!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Gene therapy is really complex. There are so many reactions that each gene is responsible for. If they do in fact find a way to alter our genetics, who's to say something horrible won't come along with the easily gained muscle? The heart is a muscle you know. What's to prevent the gene therapy from exploding our hearts?!


As true as it is, a lot of BBers do not have a tendencies to look far enough in to the future to think about potencial side effects. That being said if there is a way to get bigger faster there will be a line up with minimal concern for health and potencial side effects...i won't be one of them but i have been a BBer and have taken just about everything there is at least once, that is over for me now as my priorities have changed dramaticly with family of my own, they have taken my life over for the better...

----------


## Buddhabody

I hope bodybuilders don't get much bigger, I like Ronnie Coleman 1998 Mr. Olympia rather than 2005 Mr. Olympia. I'm at work now and watching Lee Haney posing routines from his Olympia days and man that dude had something special. He looked great and was never too big. He was ripped and dry and looked like he stayed pretty lean in the off season.

----------

